# drug free hallucination



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

A wonderful chance for those who have never tried magic mushrooms to get the visual effect for a few seconds. Absolutely harmless

http://memolition.com/2013/06/22/eye-optical-illusion-that-causes-natural-hallucination/


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Pretty neat. Wish it would last a bit longer, though. . . like all afternoon.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

far out man !


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Groovy man. I thought I was tripping man. Wow!


----------

